# Next significant change to the Mk 3 TT expected in the 2020 MY



## Vegas-RoadsTTer (Mar 17, 2013)

For those on the fence about buying a TT now or wait until the expected mid-model face lift, link here for details https://www.motorauthority.com/news/1090471_2020-audi-tt-spy-shots

Also, if the Mk 2 freshening in 2011 is a guide, many of today's options will become standard equipment.


----------

